
How to spot a lying job candidate - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170411-how-to-catch-the-lying-job-applicants-and-what-to-do-next
======
DamonHD
Very interesting: have been both sides of the interview desk many times.

The "because I'm passionate about money transfers" fib is an interesting one.
Not sure quite how I'd respond to the question but I suspect I'd laugh and say
that they might hope I'd say that but the reality is that I'd hope I'd get
rewarded for being honest and careful in an interesting job.

Rgds

Damon

~~~
dang
Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
which includes "Please don't sign comments; they're already signed with your
username."

------
Para2016
So they say don't do an interview and see how people answer questions - that's
a bad way to hire. Instead, do an interview with a survey (is it validated?)
and see how they answer questions.

I think it's silly. The power difference between the interviewer/ee is huge,
of course the interviewee is going to try and find the right answer - whether
or not they actually believe it themselves.

Maybe MDs are used to getting our asses kissed during interviews, but I would
never work for a firm that gauged my truthiness in some shitty survey.

